# Dwarf gourami and discus



## Discus1739 (12 Apr 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to know if people thought paring dwarf Gouramis and discus as tankmates would be a good idea. Aquarium temp is  28 degrees Celsius so it would (acording to what I age read would mean they would be at summer breading temperatures). Many people however say they have kept dwarfs and discus hassle free but wanted to get the expert opinion from this great forum.

Thanks
George


----------



## mort (12 Apr 2019)

Hi, you are at the upper levels of what they are happy at but you should be fine. The only thing to worry about, and as you have done your research I'm sure you know this, is that they can have lots of health problems so you need to be confident of their quality. I'd personal qt them.


----------



## Discus1739 (12 Apr 2019)

mort said:


> Hi, you are at the upper levels of what they are happy at but you should be fine. The only thing to worry about, and as you have done your research I'm sure you know this, is that they can have lots of health problems so you need to be confident of their quality. I'd personal qt them.


Tanks yes I’ve kept them in a different tank for nearly 6 months and all are well. Thanks for the help.

George


----------

